# Looking In Oregon



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a friend looking for a place in Oregon, within driving distance to Eugene. Preferably at least 20 acres with water. We've looked in the regular ways and have found several to go look at, but thought I would check here too to see if anyone knows of additional properties. 

Thanks!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I live in this area, and I can tell you that in the past year, the RE market has tightened considerably. On the bright side, there are quite a few properties that will meet their criteria. On the not-so-bright side, there aren't very many of those for sale. I'll keep an eye open, however, and if I learn of anything, I'll be sure to post about it.

Do you know if they're more interested in looking to the east or the west of Eugene, or are they particular about that?


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

She would prefer west of Eugene, but really it is the growing zone/climate that matters most. Zone 8 or higher with a good amount of rainfall, 35"+. 

I've found a cool one in Mapleton, as well as one around Cottage Grove, but the one that I really love is in Gates. She seems to be leery of the Gates area for some reason, do you know anything about the town and surrounding towns?

Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Smart.  I live on the west side, up in the Coast Range. We do get more rain, and it is more temperate because of the ocean influence. My zone is 8b.

I'm afraid I know nothing about Gates -- in fact, I had to Google it. There are so many of these little townships around. Mine consists of a Dairy Mart and a post office -- that's it. There's not even a 'Population' sign, because it would be misleading... most of us who use the zip code live many miles away from the "town." I suspect Gates is a similar place.

Mapleton would be cool. Cottage Grove has more of an incestuous vibe -- meaning they don't take too kindly to outsiders in them there parts. That said, I don't spend any time there to speak of, so mine is a superficial opinion at best.

Were I in your shoes, I would confine my search to an area between Eugene and Corvallis and west to the coast. Stay out of the Veneta/Elmira area. West of Veneta/Elmira is good, west of Junction City is good, west of Corvallis is good. 

As for the rainfall, there's no guarantee of that these days. We're at half our normal rainfall so far this year... and it looks as if that may persist going forward. Fire danger WILL be a consideration for you. I'm accelerating the harvest of some of my trees that grow nearest my home for exactly that reason, so it's something else to keep in mind. The areas where you seem to be looking are all heavily forested.

One thing you mentioned was water. If you aren't aware, it's a good thing to know that the State claims ownership of ALL surface water, except if water rights exist -- and those are very, very rare to find. You are welcome to pull water out of the ground to a point, but not for commercial purposes without a permit. Permits are never granted to use surface water for irrigation, and rarely granted to use it for micro-hydroelectric. I've heard mumblings that catchment is also being restricted in some parts of the state, but don't take my word on that.

Good luck, and if I can answer any other questions, please feel free.


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

NW is better... easier on the permits and taxes... Benton county...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I do like Benton County. How is it easier on taxes? Are your property taxes less expensive, lunalupis? (Love the nick, by the way.)


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

Not money,... per say,.... mostly in the way they communicate with land owners... Benton County employees seem to go out of their way to help you figure out how to get 'yer permits, where as Lane just seems to want lots of money!


----------

